# Cash in hand



## santnair (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi,

How much cash can one have in hand while entering Sydney from airport? Is the limit of 10000 AUD a limit for a family or each member of the migrating family can have 10000 AUD.

Thanks,
San


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

It's per each adult family member at least and could even also be allowed for children too but if you wish to declare it, there is no limit, the $10,000 being only in undeclared cash.

Declaring large ammounts or even not declaring up to $10,000 and it being discovered may attract some interest though and do you have any reason why you do not want to do a bank transfer, even open an Australian account before you travel and deposit it the money overseas and pick up your bank account access card on arrival.


----------

